# Info on Catering & banqueting



## Steeviemac (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello to the expat community!

Let me introduce myself I'm Steeve from Auckland new zealand. I've been living in Tokyo for over a year now and for a business purpose i am trying to find a company specialized in catering and event management (high end products). I understood that its mostly hotels that do that kind of stuff here but i am more looking for "external" caterers, a bit like "LeNotre" in France. If anyone has any clue i would be forever in his debt! 

Thanks!

Steeve


----------

